# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > General >  Poll: Fave King Brother

## Rach33

Mines Matthew

----------


## Rory18

has to be carl because when hes not with his brothers he is probably the only normal unselfish one out of them

----------


## *JSW*

Carl (for same reasons as above)

----------


## tammyy2j

Carl

----------


## Jemma

Same here -Carl!

----------


## Katy

matthew

----------


## carolann

i quite like matthew though there is something unnerving about him,i think carls more normal and jimmy, well wouldnt even go there!

----------


## steven123

carl has had more storylines than the others

----------


## talulah

i think carl.

----------


## xCharliex

Mmm deffinately Carl his gorgeous

----------


## Jemma

Next week's Inside Soap - on sale tomorrow I think - features an interview with the King boys! ;)

----------


## Babe14

Matthew because he is a naughty boy, hot headed and very sexy.

----------


## Rach33

Totally agree I've got a weird thing for him at the moment

----------


## angelblue

I like carl but i know what people mean about matthew 

Carls a cute guy but matthew cool and has bit of dark side which i also like

----------


## Rach33

I do like Carl as well bless him him and Chas are meant to be together 

I do like both but Matthew just gets it for his myserious dark and edgy side

----------


## Babe14

and oh those eyes when he goes off on one.  I like Carl too and enjoy the fights between him and Matt, I remember when Carl was having hysterics after the "Paul Marsden" incident, Matt hit him and said "I really didn't want to do that". I'm glad though that Matt and Carl seem to be getting along better now, unlike Jimmy and Matt who were once. Silly Jimmy crossing Matt.  Yep Matt is the one, dark, mysterious and dangerous.  Hope they continue to give him some long overdue storylines AT LAST!

----------


## Tiffany

Carl GORGE!

----------


## lildevil

mines carl. i can't stand mathew hi joel beckett  lover.

----------


## Angeldelight

Hello you aint seen you in a while I'm on your sister's log in at the moment at your house

----------


## tasha_cfc

Its gotta be carl

----------


## Tamzi

Got to be Carl

----------


## Angeldelight

personally i like Carl... he's gorgeous... hehe... and rach likes Matthew... why oh why i duno...

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah especially with Chas he is so sweet
xxx

----------


## Luna

Carl for me

----------


## Rach33

> personally i like Carl... he's gorgeous... hehe... and rach likes Matthew... why oh why i duno...


I don't know why either but I wouldn't kick Carl out of bed if he was on offer as well   :Smile:

----------


## feelingyellow

carl, he's gorgeous   :Big Grin:   and i thought the carl/chloe/chas storyline was fab!!!

----------


## Jade

Carls the best, Jimmy has got to be the worse!!!

----------


## Abi

Carl

----------


## i_luv_dennis

go carl

----------


## phils little sister

Carl  :Love:

----------


## kirsty_g

i like carl

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i think matthew is the nicest

----------


## shannisrules

carl is my fave he's not like the others he's the caring one

----------


## lildevil

Carl's the best he's sooooooooooooooooo cute.

----------


## Kaydie

Carl is the best, I really hope he and Chas get together again  :Thumbsup:

----------


## lildevil

when is chas coming back?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

carl

----------


## Tamzi

Lucy starts filming in 2 weeks and Emmerdale film 6 weeks ahead so that means she will be back mid october ish!
xxx

----------


## phils little sister

> Lucy starts filming in 2 weeks and Emmerdale film 6 weeks ahead so that means she will be back mid october ish!
> xxx


Cant wait for her to come back  :Cheer:

----------


## kayla05

I hope Chas and Carl get togther! I like Carl, but My fave is Mathew, he so fine! Lol

----------


## Jemma

I hope they get back together too. Its too long to wait til October...  :Crying:

----------


## kayla05

I know Lol!

----------

